# Steak in Abu Dhabi



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi 

Where is the best place to buy a steak in Abu Dhabi, both to cook at home or to eat out.

The ones in the restaurant near the entrance to Ferrari World in Yas Mall look good, I'll try them one day.
I bought some in the Geant but they weren't too good.

Where is the hidden place that does great steaks

cheers

Geoff


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is a new Organic cafe in Abu Dhabi (Nation Towers on the Corniche)- their fresh meat is normally very good quality.
Jones the grocer is also good for steak.
Larger Spinneys are also good for steak - they stock Australian Wagyu - but not the smaller market stores.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Blue grill Yas Island great steaks there, I have eaten there so many times and never had a bad meal ever. Springbok butcher sell good meat also, and will deliver.


----------



## foygill (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Engineer - where is Springbok , haven't heard of them but have only heard bad things about the steak over here.


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Blue Grill steaks are lush. Not a cheap night out but go between 6-7pm and get 50% off food (not drink unfortunately) Abela at Etihad Plaza do nice steaks for a reasonable price


----------



## roi00 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Hello*

The Forge is my favorite place for eat steak.
I have eaten there such a large number of times and never had an awful dinner ever. 
enjoy steak


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Chamas in the Intercontinental does the best steak/roast beef/meat in general I've had so far...

Bar, Restaurant, Barbecue, Buffet - Chamas - Dining Abu Dhabi


----------

